# need help also in buying a GOOD chef shoe



## shellnorton (Jun 15, 2012)

I just graduated culinary school and am currently working for a catering company that get a GOOD amount of business. I have worn the chef slip-serve shoes that I bout from payless to get me through school. When I started my catering company job I bout insoles and I will not lie THEY DO NOT WORK. I have came to the realization that I do need to take care of my feet which has been told to me by many chefs but I do not know where to start. I am thinking about getting Birkenstock but I don't know if the comfort is going to be there. What I can say is that any shoes will be better then the ones i have now. Any suggestions?


----------



## nicholas beebe (Jul 22, 2011)

I know a guy with Birkenstocks, and he loves them. My old chef wore kitchen Crocs, which he seemed to like. I cannot personally attest to the comfort of either, but I use a brand called Klogs, and they're great. I've had the same pair for about two years, the shoes are in excellent condition and I'm about to replace the insoles. The insoles have high arches and are thick and crazy comfortable. I have nothing but high praise for the brand, but I have little experience with other brands at or above this price point.


----------



## shu connolly (Jul 28, 2012)

I use a brand called Rossi, have done for my entire apprenticeship and I swear by them, never slip over, exceptional comfort and my last pair lasted a good year and a half of bein worn 12hrs a day pretty much everyday, they are so comfy that I wear them as my normal shoes sometimes, Rossi is an Australian brand however so I'm not sure about availability in the states


----------



## tranquillo (May 26, 2012)

Shu are you in Australia?


----------



## twyst (Jan 22, 2012)

Birkinstocks are awesome, they are what I use.   You will also see a lot of people recommending dansko clogs, but they dont seem to fit me as well as the birks


----------

